
Boxee Will Soon Be Open To All - joel_liu
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2008/12/boxee-will-soon.html
======
pmorici
I tried Boxee on my AppleTV about a month back, it was hard to install and it
constantly crashed the box. That is to say I wasn't impressed.

~~~
sahaj
i like plex more because it recognized my media much more accurately than
boxee, has an indicator for a played video, and also lets me manage cover art.
the one thing that boxee does well is the apple remote controls (more
intuitive), but then we also get less control over what we can do as far as
cover art management.

although the social features are a nice add on, i wish there was a way to
disable it for those of us that don't want to use that particular feature.

------
dunsany
Boxee? No Muffee?

